# FS - 6 inch and 4 and a half inch Phoenix and Red Eye Tetra



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I have a 6 inch ( Flagtail Fish)
6" - $85
4 and a half inch - SOLD


Text me at 604 441 6667 anytime.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What is a phoenix? Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

looks like this : http://images.yuku.com.s3.amazonaws.com/image/jpg/b95266a4571912b670fc1a32423b718ca88b03a5_r.jpg


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/lf-pheonix-fei-feng-33243/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Both flagtail av


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Flagtails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

to the top once again!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

someone take these flag tails


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump only one left


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Will they eat smaller fish? do they jump?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

How small is smaller fish? They will jump.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If it goesin my tank the smallest are glowlight tetras if it goes in my brothers tank... Oscars lol

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im not even sure how it would do tbh


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they will not eat smaller fish from my experiance.
I had a 10" one with cardinal tetra before they are gentle giants...


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump lowered price


----------

